

Supreme Court Justice John Paul Stevens Retiring - pquerna
http://www.cnn.com/2010/POLITICS/04/09/stevens.biography/

======
veqon
When talking about Supreme Court nominees it is often repeated that the person
has to be a lawyer. Every possible nominee that is being mentioned is a
lawyer.

IANAL, but there is nothing that I can find in the constitution to support
this. Article 2. Section 2. [the president] "shall nominate, and by and with
the Advice and Consent of the Senate, shall appoint... Judges of the supreme
Court". This is the only qualification I can find in the constitution for a
member of the Supreme Court.

It would be a good idea to have someone with other knowledge and experience on
the court. How about a governor or a legislator? What would be good
qualifications for a justice who is not a lawyer?

